# Camera Bag Suggestion Needed



## rihanishtiaq (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know if this is the right place for this post. But I have zero knowledge regarding camera bags. I don't like the Canon bag that came with my camera. 

So, Can anyone recommend me any bag for my gears (1 camera body with lens+1 additional lens+1 external SpeedLite)


----------



## STEMI_RN (Apr 11, 2013)

Start by looking at Lowepro. They've got lots of options in various styles and are very reasonably priced. Even if you don't buy one of theirs, their website can give you some better insight into what you'l need/want. I've got a PRO TREKKER 400 AW. It's a bit bigger than what I think you're looking for but I love it, and it's carry-on compatible. Whatever you do, DON'T buy a bag that just fits your current setup. Always leave enough room for your next purchase, whatever that may be.

http://www.lowepro.com/


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## plexiglass (Apr 11, 2013)

I've had the Incase Sling bag for two years and been extremely happy with it. Great design and understated looks.

http://goincase.com/products/detail/dslr-sling-pack-cl58058


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 11, 2013)

You can look at Crumpler's 5 Million $ bag, seems right for your gears.

http://www.crumpler.com/us/Camera-Bags/Camera-Bags/5-Million-Dollar-Home.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=MD5002-U04P50


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 11, 2013)

I've got too many bags! And every time I think I've got what I need, a new trip or event prompts me to look at another. No camera bag is perfect and no bag suites all your needs for everything.

That said, it is really hard to decide on a bag online. If you can, try to visit a retailer who carries a bunch of different products and bring your gear. Packing a particular bag and literally trying it on is the best way to decide.

I've got Lowepro, Crumpler, Kata, ThinkTank, F-stop and even an M-Rock bag in my closet. All are great but each has its own strengths and weaknesses (pun not intended). Welcome to the disease, my friend!


----------



## KimH (Apr 11, 2013)

I have had a Canon standard shoulder bag for YEARS and finally decided to search for the optimal bag (for MY needs 8)

This one had everything i wanted.

Good padding, good storage, access front and top, space for my iPad, My 5DIII with standard 24-105, an additional (or 2) lens(es) for "this trip" and/or a flash when required. It even slides over the suitcase handlebar.

http://tamrac.com/welcome.htm

Yes, it's a tamrac ... Evolution Messenger 4 Model 5784

Love it!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 13, 2013)

So you don't like your bag - why not? The only fault with most Canon bags is the stupid label to broadcast its a camera bag - true, some could use a more comfortable strap. Any of a half dozen manufacturers make a wide
variety of sizes and carrying options so it shouldn't be too difficult to "try and buy". As a rule, I prefer a cheap messenger type bag with with a sturdy strap and no distinguishing marks - size is up to you.


----------

